

How the SEC Almost Shut Down Wall Street - denzil_correa
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/sec-shut-wall-street/story?id=17730628#.UKowd-TFWE1

======
lmm
A hacker conference like this is probably the safest place for information on
how to shut down the stock exchange. If someone had hacked the SEC's laptops,
most likely they'd just have given them some tips on making the procedure more
secure. Article is dumb.

